# [5] - Celtics vs Jazz - 11/10



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The leagues best come to play the Celtics at the New Boston Garden.

The Utah Jazz are enjoying a good 4-1 start, dropping their only game of the season last night vs the New Jersey Nets. They started the season 4-0 coming away with some big wins against the Suns and the Pistons.

The Celtics on the other hand had their dreams of Oden crushed with a win that was not deserved [only because they lost almost a double-digit lead in the last minute or so].

Some exciting things about the Celtics last game were Pierce scoring at will, Wally being burning hot, Gomes getting a triple double for my fantasy team, Scalabrine doing something positive on the court for a change that does not include a joke.

The not-so-exciting things are Doc Rivers love for Tony Allen and the continous support and playing time he gets. He runs into people, turns the ball over at an high rate and the fact that he dribles down the shot clock every time he has the ball in his hands.

The Celtics will enter this game trying to get their first consecutive win of the season, a feat they did not complete until around Feburary of last year.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

This game could get ugly. Utah is a very good team now that they are finally healthy. Guys like Kirolenko, Okur, Boozer, D Williams, & Harpring are not easy matchups for us. They also have a huge advantage in having one of the greatest coaches in the NBA in Jerry Sloan.
In order to have a chance in this game we must not play too much small ball. We must keep Boozer off the boards and stop the human pogo stick AK47 from getting on fire. Our PG must also play smart bc D Williams is only a Sophore in the league but he's way better than anyone we can offer up at PG.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Pierce drops 47, Kirilenko cries again, Celtics win!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> This game could get ugly. Utah is a very good team now that they are finally healthy. Guys like Kirolenko, Okur, Boozer, D Williams, & Harpring are not easy matchups for us. They also have a huge advantage in having one of the greatest coaches in the NBA in Jerry Sloan.
> In order to have a chance in this game we must not play too much small ball. We must keep Boozer off the boards and stop the human pogo stick AK47 from getting on fire. Our PG must also play smart bc D Williams is only a Sophore in the league but he's way better than anyone we can offer up at PG.


Don't forget Derek Fisher. :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I think a start for Rondo is in order.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Deron Williams isn't too explosive, like Paul, Arenas, Felton, etc. Telfair should do fine and Rondo's shooting is a liability.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> I think a start for Rondo is in order.


Greg Dickerson said tonight on FSN that he may not play again tonight and if he does it will be a matchup situation. It seems to me that something may be going on here becuase I don't think even Doc could be this dumb. That is just pure speculation by me though.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Premier said:


> Deron Williams isn't too explosive, like Paul, Arenas, Felton, etc. Telfair should do fine and Rondo's shooting is a liability.


You're thinking of Deron Williams of last year. :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> You're thinking of Deron Williams of last year. :biggrin:


yes. exactly why I want Rondo defending Williams. Telfair couldn't guard a toilet seat.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> yes. exactly why I want Rondo defending Williams. Telfair couldn't guard a toilet seat.


I agree, this should be a good game tho. Can't wait.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm betting on the Celtics to win, but not by much. I'm not completely confident in this game from our perspective. Boozer could be trouble tonight with Gomes attempting to guard him.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> I'm betting on the Celtics to win, but not by much. I'm not completely confident in this game from our perspective. Boozer could be trouble tonight with Gomes attempting to guard him.


Boozer is hard to stop, he is 270 pounds and that is with a 4-5% body fat percentage. So, he is pretty much all muscle. Not many teams can stop him.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

notice the 'attempting' in my previous post. :biggrin:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<!-- / icon and title --> Celtics up four, 31-27, at the end of the first quarter.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*UTAH JAZZ*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">C.J. Miles, G</td><td>8</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Deron Williams, PG</td><td>7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrei Kirilenko, F</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Carlos Boozer, FC</td><td>9</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mehmet Okur, FC</td><td>9</td><td>4-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Fisher, PG</td><td>5</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ronnie Brewer, G</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Millsap, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Harpring, GF</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jarron Collins, C</td><td>3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>12-22</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>10</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>27</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*54.5%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 1 (0)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"></td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>5</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>9</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Theo Ratliff, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>4</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>12-21</td><td>2-3</td><td>5-8</td><td>3</td><td>13</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>31</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*57.1%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*62.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 2 (0)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are rebounding very well and if they can keep the pace fairly high, they should have a decent shot at coming away with a win.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Deron is getting hot.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Heyyy the C's went from a down 1 to down 15 in the time it takes to cook a mini pizza in the microwave. That's talent.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Perk has to stop throwing his body into airborn players. Those are really stupid fouls.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Jeez. The Jazz are on fire during the 3rd. Not much you can do about that. 61% FGs for the game.

The C's need to calm down and execute on the offensive end. They're making it too easy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, we cannot expect Wally to consistently shoot well each night, but after four straight misses, one would think that he would stop shooting for a while. Unless Pierce erupts in the fourth, the Celtics will lose this game. The Jazz are simply too good.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That was pretty professional of Pierce not to laugh at how bad he broke Harpring's ankles.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Ha, yeah, he went down pretty bad.

I think his shoe actually came off!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

All three of the Celtics' point guards are playing poorly and are not participating on offense.

Edit - would like to note that Telfair played briefly and left because of "shortness of breath."


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

So for those of us in Western New York who are stuck watching NBATV's GameNight Live (which is terrible), did Telfair actually leave the game with shortness of breath, or was Peter Vescey just talking out of his *** again?

Also, GameNight Live is a truly terrible show. Vescey spent his part of the show quoting things that were told to him off the record and bloviating about the Knicks, regardless of what they were showing. Vescey was replaced by some foreign guy who only talks about foreign guys. His first 28 minutes were half about Hedo Turkoglu.

EDIT: Foreign guy spent the Celtics-Jazz highlight talking about Mehmet Okur. Even during the plays where Kirilenko was highlighted. I think this guy is really digging some Turks.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Premier said:


> All three of the Celtics' point guards are playing poorly and are not participating on offense.
> 
> Edit - would like to note that Telfair played briefly and left because of "shortness of breath."




ESPN said he was rushed to the hospital because of shortness of breath


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Holy moses, the Jazz's defense is looking really bad right now.

Okur for 3.

Edit: Pierce for 3...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are really playing tough defense now.

Pierce just was called for a phantom offensive foul.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great hesitation move and finish by Rondo.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Poor officiating is a horrible way to ruin a close game.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Phantom? Maybe for an all-star... we all know how that works in this game.

Shame that you would take the credit away from the players and blame the game on the refs.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Driving home I turned on the radio to hear a guy complaining how Doc subbed Gomes for Allen in the last few seconds while we're down by three.

Allen is almost as bad as Kedrick Brown when shooting 3s.

I just can't win any uCash points. I keep losing by .5 points.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yay, I won 20341320 ucash!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I just can't win any uCash points. I keep losing by .5 points.


You have to start setting unrealistic lines.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Pierce drops 47, Kirilenko cries again, Celtics win!


I think I saw a tear from PP when AK stuffed Pierce in the closing minutes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Shame that you would take the credit away from the players and blame the game on the refs.


The officials contributed to the Celtics' loss in the last five minutes of the game, along with the Celtics' lousy play. It's quite presumptuous of you to assert that I blamed the loss on the referees, when my post did not mention or imply so, rather stating that the officiating was unbearable to watch.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

optimism people!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> optimism people!!


Greg Oden. Kevin Durant.

I'm optimistic.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Greg Oden. Kevin Durant.
> 
> I'm optimistic.



with our luck we'll lose 60 games and STILL not get a top 3 pick


----------

